# URGENT! Connecticut Suggestions for tomorrow.



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey I'm going boarding tomorrow and I was planning on going to Mohawk Mountain but I just found out they don't have a terrain park. That's not all I plan on doing but I want to hit some tabletops at least a little bit. Does anybody know where the best place to go would be within about an hour and a half of Hartford, CT?

I put urgent cuz I kind of need to make a decision within the next couple of hours. Thanks guys.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hunter mountain in new york should be about an hour and half


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

hope you get this, but the conditions are gonna be shit its been raining like a siv all the way up to jay peak....


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

sundown? Southigntons crap


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

is Mohawk worth it? I live right out side of Hartford and always heard that all ct mountains are crap. But that was from a bunch of skiers. I go to wachusett a few times a week and when I have the time and money I go to VT. Anyway i guess my question is there a big difference between ct mountains and wachusett? besides the fact that wachusett has a great terrain park (that I never use) and Mohawk doesn't have one, are there any other major differences?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I only went to mohawk to get the early bugs tuned out. There are a few small kickers kids might make up on the far left of the mountain, that's it. Hard pack and pretty much same all over, just good for a first run of the year getting back into it. 

Hunter is not an hour and half, esp from Hartford, it's well over 2 hours. I live near the NY border and it's a little under 2 hours here. The only place I've seen that has a park devoted place is a little hill called Woodbury ski resort, they have a website, kinda weak and lack of updates, but they are one of the first placed on the NE to have snow before the rest since they make their own and for a small hill, get enough to cover their small park. I haven't been there since because of such a small size it's likely to be swamped on the weekend, maybe on a weekday night I might. But anyhow, that's it for CT. The rest of the mountains are pretty plain.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

HuskyKid42 said:


> is Mohawk worth it? I live right out side of Hartford and always heard that all ct mountains are crap. But that was from a bunch of skiers. I go to wachusett a few times a week and when I have the time and money I go to VT. Anyway i guess my question is there a big difference between ct mountains and wachusett? besides the fact that wachusett has a great terrain park (that I never use) and Mohawk doesn't have one, are there any other major differences?


Wasch has higher elev and longer runs, and from what I saw better snow. However it's a lot more packed since MA has few good resorts, so people flock to this one and/or Jiminy Peak.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks. that's about what I figured. I have a good time a wawa and I go there enough to have figured out the good times to go to avoid the crowds. was just wondering if I could get the same quality with less than half the drive. appreciate the feedback.


----------

